# Where are the geese in the Twin Cities Metro area?



## Duckhuntrgeese (Feb 28, 2006)

Where are the geese in the metro area? We did great this weekend but I am wondering where are some more geese. Shokapee has a few and so does Monte. Anyone else know where there is a concentration?


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

The intersection of 494 and 35Dub. :beer:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

494W and 169S.


----------



## MN Duck Slayer (Sep 20, 2005)

The Deja Vu :lol:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

They might be a little more south.....like the King of Diomands... dd: :jammin: :rock: :beer: :lol: 8)


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Rochester,they're piling in.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

tim, that you? we need to hit the ice!


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

Snow, can't wait for Friday (late season opener).


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Already have the day off.....can't wait.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Huh? Late season opened on the 8th......My bad. I mean the REAL late season opened on the 8th..Again, my bad. 8)


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am envious.....also you get to shoot a 5 bird limit.....we only get two.

Kinda screwy since they want to lower the flock in Rochester. But again I don't make the laws. But instead they want to stomp nests and set up vegitation buffers.....funny how if they increase the limit by 1 they would eliminate about 1000 - 2000 geese!

Sorry to get on a rant but it has been a few days since I have hunted and I see all these pics and I have a scratch I can't itch until friday!


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*
In my freezer.
*
:beer:


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Chuck Smith said:


> I am envious.....also you get to shoot a 5 bird limit.....we only get two.
> 
> Kinda screwy since they want to lower the flock in Rochester. But again I don't make the laws. But instead they want to stomp nests and set up vegitation buffers.....funny how if they increase the limit by 1 they would eliminate about 1000 - 2000 geese!
> 
> Sorry to get on a rant but it has been a few days since I have hunted and I see all these pics and I have a scratch I can't itch until friday!


I think your mistaken. The DNR doesn't use common sense.

:beer:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Ya know Chuck...I do feel your pain. I wish we had a 3 bird limit durring the regular season. Kinda sucks when you secure a field thats feeding 300, or even way more birds in some cases, and then you set up in the morning and you're done in 2-3 volleys with lines of geese still on the way. I know you guy's have to deal with that down there too.
I never understood why they close the season for a week in Roch before the late season. I think they could at least bump it up to 3 a day for your late season.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Shu,

Yup,its ole Tim.If I don't head to Rochester this weekend I'll be heading to either "knife lake" or the pond,you interested?

Itchy,

Are you TonyP? sure looks like his brad of cigar


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Blood....

I know what you are saying...the last few days of the season........we were done in one flock. One day two of us and a flock of four came in. The next day three of us and a flock of six came in......DONE.

Now it typically does not happen that way. But those two days everyone shot their lane and hit their targets. It also helped that the geese had feet down and were 15 yards when the shot was called. The drake killer was working wonders!

But what really sucked was that I went back to work since we were done so early.

That is why I am comping at the bit for Friday!!! I am remembering those two hunts and just can't wait.


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

Don't get me started on South East goose zones seasons/lmits, Silver lake project, DNR managed "feeding fields" inside the refuge, etc., etc.



> Are you TonyP? sure looks like his brad of cigar


No, but he sounds like a class act.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Had to check,you just like ole Tony with that stogee.We had a lease for years next to HQ.

Tim


----------



## Duckhuntrgeese (Feb 28, 2006)

No comment on Rochester area DNR decisions. Ok numbers still around Roch but lost some geese. Shot 6 yesterday for 2 guys by the powerplant in Stillwater. That's all we saw. Not many in the cities.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Snow, thanks but I can't this weekend. Xmas on my side then go to milwaukee on sunday. Another time though....


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

90% of Rochester geese are feeding inside the refuge. I may go pheasant hunting :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I think all of the geese are in Bloody's freezer, and his clients.

Looks as though he is putting the smack down!


----------



## Duckhuntrgeese (Feb 28, 2006)

2 friends hunting my field in Shokapee area yesterday shot a limit of 10 and said they needed more guns in the field. However, they had to wait until 3pm to see the first flock but they came out in waves.


----------



## windjammer (Dec 27, 2006)

Duckhuntrgeese said:


> 2 friends hunting my field in Shokapee area yesterday shot a limit of 10 and said they needed more guns in the field. However, they had to wait until 3pm to see the first flock but they came out in waves.


I can be there in 5 hours


----------



## Duckhuntrgeese (Feb 28, 2006)

Friends also scouted and saw birds in Montecello and only about 200 in shokapee yesterday. Everyone has things to do today and I am stuck in NY. I cannot wait for Rochester next weekend.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Rochester is tough right now unless you are in a good field. I think the count is around 6,000 birds right now.


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

> Rochester is tough right now unless you are in a good field. I think the count is around 6,000 birds right now.


You couldn't be more right. They are not flying every direction and a just picked corn field inside the refuge isn't helping.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Hunted Friday and Saturday.....nothing. Everyone and there grandmother is out. The birds are decoy shy. Plus on saturday with no wind really did not help. Went fishing on sunday instead.

I have heard of mixed reports. Some guides are pounding them and others are very spotty.


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

Just like in Real Estate: Location, Location, Location.


----------



## Duckhuntrgeese (Feb 28, 2006)

itchy said:


> Just like in Real Estate: Location, Location, Location.


You cannot be more right. I heard the same thing as well. A couple of groups NW doing good but that's about it.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

We did great on Friday with a 7 man limit south, landed 3 groups (8 pack, 6 pack and a pair). Saturday didn't kill a goose west. West is really tough the DNR picked a field west, all the geese going out that way are pouring in. NW did good on Saturday from what I've been told. Sunday north was tough as well. . . . very spoty.


----------



## Duckhuntrgeese (Feb 28, 2006)

North has been tough. NW ok. East ok in the afternoons. West bad. Thanks for the South report.


----------

